
Feds and Cops Encountered Encryption in Only 13 Wiretaps in 2015 - danielsiders
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/wiretap-report-feds-and-cops-encountered-encryption-in-only-13-wiretaps-in-2015
======
Fjolsvith
Haha, I think the lack of discussion on this says something in itself.

